# Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!



## Seewurm (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen...
Ich fahre ende Februar zum ersten mal zum Hochseeangeln mit der "MS Forelle" auf die Ostsee um Dorsche zu jagen.
da habe ich ein paar Fragen zu in der hoffnung das ich hier ein paar Antworten bekomme:
Von bis wieviel gramm sollten die Pilker schwer sein?
Welche Pilkerart oder Kunstköder sind gut?
welcher Naturköder eignet sich am besten?
und stimmt es das Heck und Buck Plätze die besten Plätze sind.

Danke schonmal im vorraus#6


----------



## JanS (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Ähm Naturköder kommen wohl nur Wat- bzw. Seeringelwürmer zum tragen ... alles andere eher nicht so. Zum Thema Pilker sollte jemand schreiben der sich in der Materie auskennt, ich bin Brandungsangler ...

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Seewurm (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Hi,wie bringe ich die Würmer zum einsatz


----------



## JanS (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Ähm, vom Boot? Ich würde sagen Naturködermontage. Gibt viele gute fertige Vorfächer auf dem Markt. Wattwürmer am besten mit einer "Watwurmnadel" aufziehen. Dann gehen Sie nicht kaputt und laufen nicht aus. Ist natürlich auch gut wenn nicht sogar besser auf Plattfisch. Wie die Montage für Dorsch aussieht weiß ich nicht, wie gesagt ich bin Brandungsangler, aber du kannst bestimmt auch Brandungsmontagen benutzen, die dann natürlich keinen "Clip" haben müssen. Ist aber wie gesagt denke ich eher was für unsere Platten freunde. 

Ansonsten ich glaub ich würd auch ganz Stumpf mal den Boden mit nem Gufi abklopfen *g* ... ansonsten würd ich halt die normalen Dorschvorfächer mit Beifängern benutzen und je nach Strömung das Gewicht der Pilker anpassen (Schätze mal so 80 - 130gr sollten für die Ostsee reichen)

Aber wie gesagt bin kein Kutterangler und habe auch keine Erfahrungen in diesem gebiet. Ich würds denke ich aber so probieren. 

Und nun kommen die Profis und sagen mal was dazu =) Dann brauch ich nicht Tips zu angelarten zu geben von denen ich keine Ahnung habe.

Achso ersteinmel herzlich Wilkommen hier im Forum!


:vik:


----------



## Seewurm (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Ja danke für das willkommen heissen.
Und natürlich danke für deine mühe auch wenn es nicht gerade bein Gebiet ist|kopfkrat.
Aber ich denke das mir hier wohl geholfen wird.


----------



## JanS (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Davon gehe ich mal aus  Ansonsten schau dir mal das ein oder andere youtube video an, da kann man sich ja meinchmal auch ein paar methoden abgucken ...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Seewurm schrieb:


> Aber ich denke das mir hier wohl geholfen wird.



Auch von mir herzlich willkommen.
Leider hast Du Dir einen denkbar ungünstigen Zeitpunkt für Deine erste Ausfahrt ausgesucht.
Gib mal unter Suchen: Laichdorsch ein und Du wirst verstehen, wenn Du hier einige nicht hilfreiche Antworten erhalten wirst.
Informiere Dich einfach über die Suchfunktion und bilde Dir Deine eigene Meinung.

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Seewurm (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Hi Ralf
nun gut das mit dem laichen ist sin ne sache die ich bis gerade noch nicht wirklich wusste es ist natürlich rechtens den fisch zu schonen da wir die fahrt gebucht haben und es auch immer so sein wird wir da leider nichts dran ändern können aber dann weiss ich wenigstens fürs nächste mal bescheid und dann etwas früher fahre


----------



## duck_68 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

....und die Forelle ist (leider) dafür bekannt, dass sie zum "Laichdorschangeln" speziell die tiefen Stellen anfährt.....


----------



## Seewurm (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Es ist ja nicht so als würde ich dort hinfahren um mit eier vollgepackte Fische zu fangen der termin steht halt schon länger fest und da kann man halt nichts machen natürlich sollte man für die laichenden fische schonzeiten einführen soweit es sie noch nicht gibt...


----------



## Seewurm (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Aber troz allem wäre es nett eim paar tipps da zu lassen....


----------



## lsski (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Hallo Seewurm

Mach dir mal wegen der Ausfahrt keinen Kopf im Februar ist offt schlechtes Wetter vieleicht mußt du ja auch nicht auf Leichdorsche jagen.?!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Kleiner Tip- Denkt an venünftige(!!!) Kälte- und Regenschutzkleidung.

Hinsichtlich Seegang; Ordentlich Frühstücken- damit´s beim reihern nicht so brennt!


----------



## Hechtpeter (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Seewurm schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so als würde ich dort hinfahren um mit eier vollgepackte Fische zu fangen der termin steht halt schon länger fest und da kann man halt nichts machen natürlich sollte man für die laichenden fische schonzeiten einführen soweit es sie noch nicht gibt...


 

Mit Pilkern liegst Du immer richtig. Beifänger egal , den Kopfdrilling nicht vergessen, wenn die Mistbiester im Laichrausch nicht beissen wollen...

Sorry, aber vollkommen falsche Dorschzeit#d#d#d


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Mit Pilkern liegst Du immer richtig. Beifänger egal , den Kopfdrilling nicht vergessen, wenn die Mistbiester im Laichrausch nicht beissen wollen...
> 
> Sorry, aber vollkommen falsche Dorschzeit#d#d#d


 

Kann ja sein, daß ich das jetzt in den falschen Hals bekomme.....


ABER WENN ICH HIER TIPS ZUM REISSEN LESE, SCHWILLT MIR DER HALS!

Das hier ist das Anglerboard- nicht das REISSERBOARD#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Kann ja sein, daß ich das jetzt in den falschen Hals bekomme.....


 


Hechtpeter schrieb:


> *Sorry, aber vollkommen falsche Dorschzeit*#d#d#d


 

jepp, falscher Hals  ganz ruhig brauner  

@Seewurm
falsche Zeit #d laß mal lieber gut sein. Gibt genug Tips über die Suchfunktion zu finden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> jepp, falscher Hals  ganz ruhig brauner
> 
> 
> @MFT
> ...


----------



## Hechtpeter (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Mit Pilkern liegst Du immer richtig. Beifänger egal , den Kopfdrilling nicht vergessen, wenn die Mistbiester im Laichrausch nicht beissen wollen...
> 
> Sorry, aber vollkommen falsche Dorschzeit#d#d#d


 



Der Kopfdrilling war ironisch gemeint#t#t

Entschuldigung, falls das falsch rüberkam#h


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

also von mir ein tipp-termin wieder absagen...denn ihr fahrt und wollt vielleicht keine laichdorsche angeln-aber die forelle tut allles dafür das es passieren wird in der zeit!!!!

deshalb termin absagen und paar monate später fahren...und ausrede gibts nicht termin steht schon lange fest-denn es ist ja auch noch ne ganze zeit hin bis februar also kann man den auch noch in ruhe absagen...:m


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Hi! Und dann gibt es auch die passenden Tpps.... .
Ich habe den Hechtpeter übrigends sofort verstanden - war eigentlich ironisch genug.. .
Mit Pilkern zwischen 80 und 150gr ist man eigentlich gut bedient.
Petri!


----------



## JanS (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Oh,

nun habe ich versucht gute Tips zu geben und hab nichtmal eine Ahnung wann wie wo Leichzeit ist  Nicht das meine Tips hier falsch aufgefasst werden, auch ich bin natürlich gegen ein beafischen von Leichdorsch ... aber ihr wisst ja, unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht 


und nun verhaut mich


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



JanS schrieb:


> Oh,
> 
> nun habe ich versucht gute Tips zu geben und hab nichtmal eine Ahnung wann wie wo Leichzeit ist  Nicht das meine Tips hier falsch aufgefasst werden, auch ich bin natürlich gegen ein beafischen von Leichdorsch ... aber ihr wisst ja, unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht
> 
> ...


 

es wurde doch gar nix gesagt gegen deine tipps waren doch in ordnung die tipps die du gegeben hast passen ja nicht nur jetzt wo die fische demnächst laichen sondern auch so allgemein von daher weiter so...:m


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

|rolleyes Ein hochinteressanter Thread, na mal sehn was noch kommt...

@ Seewurm

auf der Seite der Forelle ist alles sehr gut beschrieben was du brauchst und wie du es einsetzt, und ganz ohne moralischen Beistand. :m

Hier für Dorsch mit Pilker

Hier für Butt mit Naturköder

PS nächsten Sonntag etwas mehr in die Kollekte dann passt das schon


----------



## Hunter85 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

shit hab auch für ende februar nen trip an die ostsee gebucht...#q#q#q
warum gibts denn keine schonzeit für die dorsche?


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Hunter85 schrieb:


> shit hab auch für ende februar nen trip an die ostsee gebucht...#q#q#q
> warum gibts denn keine schonzeit für die dorsche?


 
weil leute die vernünftig sind wo auch die kutter kapitäne zu zählen die fische in der laichzeit in ruhe lassen-die vernünftigen...die unvernünftigen die nur geld und dicke fische sehen angeln auch auf hochschwangere:v:v


----------



## Hunter85 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

auf der forelle, hab ich gelesen, hat man die möglichkeit dorsche die noch nicht abgelaicht haben wieder in die freiheit zu entlassen?!


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Hunter85 schrieb:


> auf der forelle, hab ich gelesen, hat man die möglichkeit dorsche die noch nicht abgelaicht haben wieder in die freiheit zu entlassen?!


 

ja wenn sie aber aus der tiefe hochkommen will ich mal sehen wie die wieder wegschwimmen außer als fischfutter-und toll ist das bestimmt auch nicht für einen kurz vor dem laichen stehenden fisch....


----------



## Gard Friese (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Es gibt gar keine klaren Laichzeiten.Habe voriges Jahr im Mai noch Dorsche die voll waren gefangen. Bei unserer letzten Tour im Dezember waren auch schon einige schwanger.Das Problem ist das die bekannten Laichplätze angefahren werden.Eigentlich sollte man nur im Sommer,aber bei 30Grad ohne Kühlung kannste die Fische im Hafen gleich in die Tonne haun.


----------



## Hechtpeter (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Gard Friese schrieb:


> Es gibt gar keine klaren Laichzeiten.Habe voriges Jahr im Mai noch Dorsche die voll waren gefangen. Bei unserer letzten Tour im Dezember waren auch schon einige schwanger.Das Problem ist das die bekannten Laichplätze angefahren werden.Eigentlich sollte man nur im Sommer,aber bei 30Grad ohne Kühlung kannste die Fische im Hafen gleich in die Tonne haun.


 

Diesen Post hab ich nicht wirklich verstanden|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Gard Friese schrieb:


> Es gibt gar keine klaren Laichzeiten.Habe voriges Jahr im Mai noch Dorsche die voll waren gefangen. Bei unserer letzten Tour im Dezember waren auch schon einige schwanger.Das Problem ist das die bekannten Laichplätze angefahren werden.Eigentlich sollte man nur im Sommer,aber bei 30Grad ohne Kühlung kannste die Fische im Hafen gleich in die Tonne haun.


 
ich auch nicht|kopfkrat

im dezember das ist doch wohl klar...da beginnt der laich sich ja auch schon zu entwickeln-beim menschen ist die molle ja auch nicht von montag zu dienstag da!!!

undwenn du im sommer welche gefangen hast kann es sein das das kein laich war sondern die leber???oder das sie wirklich nicht gelaicht haben da die umstände nie entsprechend waren-solls bei karpfen auch geben die dann nach einiger zeit daran sterben...

und zu der kühlung-schon mal was von kühltaschen gehört???ich war bei 30grad hornis angeln den ganzen tag am strand die waren abend in der box leicht angefroren einige....


----------



## thoru19 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Hallo 
wie schon erwähnt, warme kleidung ist wichtig.
Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen mit 70-100 Gramm Pilkern gemacht.
Am besten alles ausprobieren, ich bin jedoch von diesen Kutterfahrten immer etwas entäuscht gewesen, der Fang war nie so richtig der Knaller.
viel Glück


----------



## Gard Friese (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

was gibts denn da nicht zu verstehen ?Kennt irgend jemand die genauen Laichzeiten für die jeweilige Region der Ostsee?Ich hasse auch die Penner die sich mit ihren Rekordfängen in den Hochglanzzeitschriten ablichten lassen welche immer an den bekannten Wracks vor Dänemark zur Laichzeit gefangen werden.Vor Rügen sind aber trotz intensiver Studie keine klar belegten Laichzeiten in Erfahrung zu bringen.Einer schreibt Jan-Mär  der nächste Feb-Apr. Und ich hatte Ende Mai noch Laichdosche vor Hiddensee.Also was stimmt nun?


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Gard Friese schrieb:


> was gibts denn da nicht zu verstehen ?Kennt irgend jemand die genauen Laichzeiten für die jeweilige Region der Ostsee?Ich hasse auch die Penner die sich mit ihren Rekordfängen in den Hochglanzzeitschriten ablichten lassen welche immer an den bekannten Wracks vor Dänemark zur Laichzeit gefangen werden.Vor Rügen sind aber trotz intensiver Studie keine klar belegten Laichzeiten in Erfahrung zu bringen.Einer schreibt Jan-Mär der nächste Feb-Apr. Und ich hatte Ende Mai noch Laichdosche vor Hiddensee.Also was stimmt nun?


 

na ich würde sagen so januar bis april-wobei der großteil wohl februar märz ablaicht-wie soll es da auch studien geben???sollen die dir schon das wetter für die zeit bis ans ende der welt vorraussagen???es hängt ja von den wassertemperaturen ab wann die fische laichen und somit verschiebt sich das eben immer um wochen oder mal monat...dieses jahr wirds zum beispiel weiter nach märz april gehen da der winter kalt war und somit auch das wasser lange braucht um die richtige temperatur zu erreichen...die letzten zwei jahre wirds wohl früher gewesen sein da keine richtigen winter waren...

es geht ja auch nicht um den genauen zeitpunkt wann sie laichen es geht darum das die dorsche an ihren laichplätzen in ruhe gelassen werden und dort nicht beangelt werden-denn dort halten sie sich ja etwas länger auf als nur zu dem zeitpunkt wo sie laichen...


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> dieses jahr wirds zum beispiel weiter nach märz april gehen da der winter kalt war und somit auch das wasser lange braucht um die richtige temperatur zu erreichen.



|rolleyes Dann ist ja an dem Vorhaben von Seewurm nix schlimmes.


----------



## Gard Friese (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ich auch nicht|kopfkrat
> 
> im dezember das ist doch wohl klar...da beginnt der laich sich ja auch schon zu entwickeln-beim menschen ist die molle ja auch nicht von montag zu dienstag da!!!
> 
> ...


Wenn ich um 03.00 losfahre halten die Kühlakkus nicht bis ich um22.00 zurück bin. Vorausgesetzt man muss die Tasche öfter aufmachen.  Sorry falls ich mich unverständlich ausgedrückt habe.


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |rolleyes Dann ist ja an dem Vorhaben von Seewurm nix schlimmes.


 
naja das stimmt aber die dorsche finden sich an diesen plätzen ja schon früher ein-die zander auf der müritz sind im februar anfang märz an den laichplätzen und laichen manchmal aber erst im mai....


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Gard Friese schrieb:


> Wenn ich um 03.00 losfahre halten die Kühlakkus nicht bis ich um22.00 zurück bin. Vorausgesetzt man muss die Tasche öfter aufmachen.  Sorry falls ich mich unverständlich ausgedrückt habe.


 

du hast dich nicht falsch ausgedrückt-habe das schon verstanden...

aber denn musst du dir mal ne gute box zulegen dort trocvkeneis oder kühlakkus rein die box vorher auch irgendwie schon runter kühlen-auf kutter handtuch drüber denn passt das alles...ich habe meine am strand meist nur mit einer decke zugedeckt...und auch nach jeden 5hornies geöffnet!!!bei 35stück also 7mal...und die hält kalt-außen so plaste thermo zeug und innen nochmal styropor


----------



## Gard Friese (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Wie schon gesagt. Laichplätze beangeln ist der Dreck.Da sollten Kutterkapitäne in die Pflicht genommen werden.Wenns kein Dorsch mehr gibt dann gibts auch bald keine Kutter mehr.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Moin Leute,
die ganze Geschichte mit Dorschangeln im Februar, März wurde doch schon wirklich sehr oft durchgekaut hier im Board. Was mich dabei stört ist nicht die Diskusion darüber sondern die Postings die immer schnell ausfällig werden, daneben gehen und damit gegen die Netiquette verstoßen.
Man sollte zum Beispiel andere Angler nicht als Penner bezeichnen, das hört man über sich selber ja auch nicht gerne.
Angeln in der Laichzeit ist ein interesantes streitbares Thema aber man sollte immer fair und höflich dabei bleiben.
Der TE hat nach Tipps gefragt, die darf und soll er bekommen, sonst nichts.
Bitte bitte.


----------



## Seewurm (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Hallo alle erstmal ein danke von mir für die Tipps,nun das ich halt zur ungünstigsten Zeit hinfahre hab ich ja jetzt zu genüge zu lesen bekommen ich hatte ja auch nur nach ein wenig hilfe gefragt und nicht um Kritisirung und abwertende reden!!das ist der Laichziet geangelt wir oder nicht sollte doch auch vom Interesse der Veranstalter und Caiptens liegen oder??solange die fahrten in diesere Zeit gemacht werden wird da auch nichts dran geändert und es wird immer Angler geben die das nicht stört und weiterhin das angeln in dieser fortzetzen dazu meine meinung.Naturlich werde ich im nachsten Jahr die leichzeit beachten und dementsprechend zu einer anderen Zeit fahren!


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Seewurm schrieb:


> Hallo alle erstmal ein danke von mir für die Tipps,nun das ich halt zur ungünstigsten Zeit hinfahre hab ich ja jetzt zu genüge zu lesen bekommen ich hatte ja auch nur nach ein wenig hilfe gefragt und nicht um Kritisirung und abwertende reden!!das ist der Laichziet geangelt wir oder nicht sollte doch auch vom Interesse der Veranstalter und Caiptens liegen oder??solange die fahrten in diesere Zeit gemacht werden wird da auch nichts dran geändert und es wird immer Angler geben die das nicht stört und weiterhin das angeln in dieser fortzetzen dazu meine meinung.Naturlich werde ich im nachsten Jahr die leichzeit beachten und dementsprechend zu einer anderen Zeit fahren!


 

ja und du schließt dich grade der reihe der verantwortungslosen angler an....ansonsten würdest du den termin absagen odr verschieben...#d


----------



## Seewurm (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Ne ne das das mache ich nicht wie gesagt die Fahrt ist gebucht bezahlt und deswegen werde ich sie auch antreten


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Seewurm schrieb:


> Ne ne das das mache ich nicht wie gesagt die Fahrt ist gebucht bezahlt und deswegen werde ich sie auch antreten


 

achso und was willst du denn machen wenn ihr zu so einem platz fahrt???angel weg stellen und zu gucken oder wie?


----------



## sadako (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

@ Seewurm
Hast gestern Abend `ne private Nachricht von mir bekommen - sind ein paar Infos zu Deinen Fragen drin; einfach mal lesen #h


----------



## Seewurm (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Ausserdem hatte ich auch schon erwähnt das ich es nicht wusste das die Fische zu der Zeit Laichen und ich in Zukunft darauf Rücksicht nehmen werde.An erster stelle bin ich hier an board um Efahrung zu sammeln und Tipps und Tricks reinzuholen und nicht um angemacht zu werden und zu diskutieren


----------



## Seewurm (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

@sadako 
ja habe ich und es war auch hilfreich dankeschön hatte dier aber auch zurückgeschrieben


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

ich mache hier niemanden an sondern sage nur wie es ist und stelle die tatsache da....


----------



## Seewurm (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> achso und was willst du denn machen wenn ihr zu so einem platz fahrt???angel weg stellen und zu gucken oder wie?




natürlich werde ich dann auch angeln ich bin ja nicht auf ner Kaffefahrt das man so einen Platz anfährt ist wohl wahrscheinlich aber was soll ich daran ändern beim nächsten passiert es mir halt nicht nochmal


----------



## sadako (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

@ Seewurm: ähm... ich hab aber leider keine Nachricht von Dir erhalten? #t


----------



## Seewurm (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

@sadako:hmm... dann ist da wohl was schief gelaufen srry.aber danke das du mir ein paar hilfreiche Tipps geben konntest und dein angebot dich nochmal zu fragen werde ich in wohl bei bedarf in kauf nehmen


----------



## bobbl (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ich mache hier niemanden an sondern sage nur wie es ist und stelle die tatsache da....



Er hat es glaube ich schon verstanden. Es ist seine Sache.


----------



## sadako (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Klaro, immer wieder gerne |wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ja und du schließt dich grade der reihe der verantwortungslosen angler an....ansonsten würdest du den termin absagen odr verschieben...#d


 
Wie ich das hasse, immer ist die Ehtik-Moraltruppe im Winter aktiv....

Er fährt das erstmal ne Runde Kuttern...und dann sowas...

Aber das ist viel viel schlimmer als wie eine Runde Baby-Barsche abschlagen....gell??

nur mal so

Seewurm: wird schon werden mit den Tipps...gibt es denn auch einen schönen Bericht mit Bildern von Deinem "Vergehen" ???

Gruß


----------



## bobbl (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Lass dir den Spaß nicht verderben 
Ich wünsch die viel Petri Heil!


----------



## Hunter85 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

ohne mist! freu dich auf deine kutterausfahrten!!:vik:


----------



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

"*Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!"
denk an die gummis:vik:
*


----------



## Pflüger (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

HI!Für´s pilken besorgst du dir am besten 4-5 verschiedene Pilker.An der Ostsee brauchst du nicht allzu schwere da sie nicht so tief ist.Aber das sagt dir auch ein Verkäufer im Laden.Es gibt fertige Vorfächer mit einem Beifänger an dem du deinem Pilker montierst das war´s schon.Und sollte das Wetter doch schlecht sein ,dann helfen Reisekaugummis .Zumindest bei mir.


----------

